# Auburn Avenue sung to Electric Avenue



## Romans922 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey found this:

*Sing this to Eddie Grant's early 1980s reggae crossover hit "Electric Avenue."*

Boy
Boy
Boy
Boy

Now in the church there's heresy
And then there's lots of work to be done
Our folks is not reformed enough
And so they can't testify to the Son
Oh no

We gonna rock down to
Auburn Avenue
With Wilson and Wilkins and Lusk
Oh
We gonna rock down to
Auburn Avenue
Knockin TR's from dawn till dusk

Our kids is good enough for the table
If they're good enough for the baptisty
We'll give our kiddies the bread and wine
Cause we're looking for consistency
Good God

We gonna rock down to
Auburn Avenue
With Schlissel and Barach and Jones
Ho
And pray that God will rain down in wrath
And powder John Robbins bones
Ooo yeah!!

Oh no
Oh no
Oh no
Oh no

We gonna rock down to
Auburn Avenue
And slam Berkhof and Hodge and Clark
Ho
Cuz us boys here at
Auburn Avenue
Know them old homies was in the dark

Selah!!

Boy
Boy
Boy
Boy

Oh no
Oh no
Oh no
Oh no

We gonna rock down to
Auburn Avenue
And make fun of all them faeries
Ho
That take issue with us at
Auburn Avenue
Like the Mississippi Valley Presbytery
That's right

We going
Down
Down
Down
Me and you

We going
Down
Down
Down
Me and you

We going
Down
Down
Down
Me and you

We gonna cross over Jordan we gonna toot our Hornes at Auburn Avenue


----------



## Robin (Jan 14, 2006)

lol, Andrew....where'd you find THIS?!

Robin


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 14, 2006)

webboard. someone posted it there.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 14, 2006)

Now, now, Andrew... this might offend people on the board who attend Auburn Avenue. Wouldn't want to do that, now! *tsk tsk*


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 14, 2006)

I thought they would be banned from this board, like fellow FV'ers and paedocommunionists! 

Besides, the thing makes fun of my presbytery (MVP).

[Edited on 1-14-2006 by Romans922]


----------

